# [SOLVED] missing /dev/dvd after update

## RealNoob

Hi,

I update my system recently and now /dev/dvd, al least, is missing. This was a quite big update as a new version of KDE4 was installed. But a new version of udev was also installed and I think that the problem lies with that package as it got me quite a lot of trouble in the past. I unfortunately can't downgrade udev to the previous version that was working, because some package needs the new version.

Below is the content of the file 70-persistent-cd.rules:

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_cd_rules

# program, probably run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line

# and set the $GENERATED variable.

# PLEXTOR_DVDR_PX-755A (pci-0000:00:04.0-ide-0:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:04.0-ide-0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:04.0-ide-0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:04.0-ide-0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:04.0-ide-0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

```

If I understand correctly that file, the dvd should be present, so where is it?

I don't see any error message during the boot. The kde application that notifies me when a new device is available see the DVD in the drive but is unable to mount it.

Does someone has an idea to fix this problem?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RealNoob,

I suspect you were using the old /dev/hdX name for your real CDROM node.

udev no longer makes any rules for this and /dev/cdrom is just a symlink to the real node.

You need to migrate to libata

----------

## RealNoob

I see that a new version of the kernel is available, can I simply compile that new version and integrate the modification proposed in the link, or do I really need to boot from the live CD?

Thanks for the help,

Roland.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RealNoob,

You can make a new version of the kernel and use the modifications suggested in the Rough Guide. How you boot to do that does not matter.

I say to boot from the liveCD as many people will come to that Guide after a major boot failure. For many, it will be the only way.

----------

## RealNoob

NeddySeagoon,

I finally take the time to follow the procedure in the other thread. Now, I am able to mount the cdrom drive, but unfortunately, Dragon Player doesn't read DVDs, because the device /dev/dvd is not present.

Should I simply create the link /dev/dvd or is there some procedure to follow for the link to be created automatically by the system?

Thanks for the help,

Roland.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RealNoob,

If you create /dev/dvd as a symlink to /dev/sr0 it will work for your current session only.

udev should make that symlink for you. The rules will be in your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules file.

You may edit it - see the comments in the file or delete it and reboot, in which case it will be regenerated.

----------

## RealNoob

Thanks, It works perfectly now.

----------

